# No sound or picture



## belinda3224 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have windoiws 7 ultimate but when I connect to the tv hdmi port I get no picture or sound via my video card. When I hook up to my TV via vga I get a picture but no sound can anyone help w/ this problem?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF Belinda 3224

Might be a driver issue? Click Start and type Computer Management then click Device Manager and check if any of Yellow triangle or red cross.

Let us know what the result are.


----------



## belinda3224 (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw no error signs after checking what you instructed.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

You should also list full system specs.

Sent from my augen gentouch78 android tablet via tapatalk


----------

